# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Удалить  Adobe Flash Player ?

## 523

Собственно реально задолбал этот плагин ! Вешает файерфокс постоянно ! Насколько нормально будет работать браузер без плеера ? Насколько я понимаю 99% сайтов поддерживают  _HTML5 !_

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Насколько нормально будет работать браузер без плеера ? Насколько я понимаю 99% сайтов поддерживают HTML5 !


Совершенно верно, flash уходит в историю. Всё будет работать (если только Вы не используете какие-то специфические сайты, требующие flash).

----------

523

----------


## 523

Удаляю , нервов он попортил знатно ! Спасибо.

----------

